# You Ate My Dog photo shoot



## Rabieshund (May 3, 2008)

I had a session with the band You Ate My Dog from Stockholm, Sweden. They wanted photos that were a bit similar to my Saving Joshua shots, if anyone remembers those. Anyways, this is one of the two shots. I don't know if I'll post the other one. Maybe later when it's finished.


----------



## D-50 (May 3, 2008)

I love the tones on this image.  What are you doing in post to achieve this look, or is it all lighting? what was your set up?


----------



## JimmyO (May 3, 2008)

Great shot and PP
I really enjoy your shots


----------



## Arch (May 3, 2008)

Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## K8-90 (May 3, 2008)

I love your style! the lights, contrast, colour...It's all perfect! Could you share the secret? Please?


----------



## Leech (May 3, 2008)

I always love your PP look, great photo, I laughed !


----------



## RowmyF (May 4, 2008)

Great! Love the PP and the shot itself...really catchy.


----------



## Rabieshund (May 4, 2008)

Thanks all. I don't want to give away all the secrets  But I can tell you I used 3 studio lights, evened out contrasts in the Raw convertion and have done a lot dodging and burning.


----------



## ryan7783 (May 4, 2008)

i hope to one day take shots like this - very much into band photography. excellent shot. I love everything about this


----------



## RubyMagic (May 5, 2008)

Youre one of the photographers I look up to.

Great shot.


----------



## Ben-71 (May 5, 2008)

I like it very much!

One tiny thing, about the stretched hand, at the middle-right: 
I'd make the the finger stick out better over the thumb. It looks like a twisted finger at first glance.


----------



## butterflygirl (May 5, 2008)

OMG! LOVE IT! So funny  Great pic...


----------



## Rabieshund (May 6, 2008)

ryan7783 said:


> i hope to one day take shots like this - very much into band photography. excellent shot. I love everything about this


Hehe I haven't even been shooting for 2 years yet. All I did was to buy studio lights early and began experimenting. And you also have to be pretty childish to take pictures like this one I think. 



RubyMagic said:


> Youre one of the photographers I look up to.
> 
> Great shot.


Wow, thanks a lot. 



Ben-71 said:


> I like it very much!
> 
> One tiny thing, about the stretched hand, at the middle-right:
> I'd make the the finger stick out better over the thumb. It looks like a twisted finger at first glance.


You're right! Hadn't thought of that. Thanks. 



butterflygirl said:


> OMG! LOVE IT! So funny  Great pic...


Haha thanks!


----------



## One Sister (May 6, 2008)

This shot puts me in mind of the old advertising style of the '50s...you know, like the old Life magazine.  Great mood.  Great shot!



Rabieshund said:


> I don't want to give away all the secrets



I'm wondering why.  Now, there may be reasons that I just don't understand...but why?  This is a photographers forum...all sharing to get better.  Unless this was a tongue-in-cheek comment...more of a joke comment...I don't understand why you wouldn't want to be very forthcoming about your "secrets".  And hey, I don't think you're alone, so it just may be me, but I don't understand the _why _of it.


----------



## Rabieshund (May 6, 2008)

I want people to think for themselves. If I was to explain how I achieve this look I would have to do a step by step tutorial and I just won't do that. If you want a tutorial go buy Joey Lawrence's tutorial. I've learned everything myself. If people just try to let go of the thought that everything is HDR then you'll get pictures like this too after a few months of practice. ;P Like I said, studio lighting, raw convertion and a lot of dodging and burning. Now go google.


----------



## JimmyO (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Martin, you an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## Village Idiot (May 6, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


> I want people to think for themselves. If I was to explain how I achieve this look I would have to do a step by step tutorial and I just won't do that. If you want a tutorial go buy Joey Lawrence's tutorial. I've learned everything myself. If people just try to let go of the thought that everything is HDR then you'll get pictures like this too after a few months of practice. ;P Like I said, studio lighting, raw convertion and a lot of dodging and burning. Now go google.


 
One light in the rear to light up the hall away. One light to the left of the camera, probably with a big softbox...it could be an umbrella but people don't use those with studio strobes. One light to the right of the camera, almost at a 90 degree angle. You can see the catch mainly on the grey sweatshirt's sleeve, but it helps a lot with what would be shadows from one main light. The right light looks like it's a little close, as it catches straight on on the upper right person's face and up higher on the bottom right arm.

If you look close, you can tell where some of the D&B tools were used.

I really like the style though. It's fun and sometimes it's really hard to get a band that wants to cooperate with a fun or goofy idea.


----------



## One Sister (May 6, 2008)

^^^  Thanks VI.  Personally I don't care a wit about how he set it up.  I admired the image and if I _did _care I would have asked first (EXIF data is _my _best tool...from there I could set it up).  If he didn't answer, as is his right, Googling, trial & error and study would yield answers.  No one asked for a tutorial.  That's not the point I was trying to make.  I'm saying, what is the point of joining a forum?  Is it to be a big fish in a small pond?  To post for praise?  Not much money in that is there.  Or is it to share information and improve one's skills.  I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Rabieshund (May 6, 2008)

Told ya, just think for yourselves. ^^ Not 100% correct about the lighting setup but close enough. And there is no real recipe; the PP is all about spending a lot time in Photoshop and not rushing anything. Ask any photographer who's into the same style.

One Sister: I understand what you mean. But like I said, I can't explain everything in short terms. I gave you some hints, so just think for yourself. If you'd ask about the lighting then I'd answer right away because it's nothing advanced. Three lights. And it's almost better that you go on experiment and develop your own style. I mean, my style isn't very original if you think about it. If you don't have studio lights or several external flashes, then go buy and start experimenting. The light is 75% of the image or maybe even more. My photos wouldn't look like this if I hadn't got my lights.


----------



## craig (May 6, 2008)

Love your style! Work like this will get you noticed.

)'(


----------



## PaulPhotography (May 17, 2008)

Really impressive, I am interested to see your other works.


----------



## Roger (May 23, 2008)

excellent work as always and I agree working things out for yourself by looking around the WWW and trying different techniques is much more satisfying than being told.


----------



## Atropine (May 23, 2008)

Great work Martin! The only disturbing part is the ZERO-guys slightly deformed arm/hand. I really can see that you have put a lot of work on this one.

PS
Du hänger på Grafiskt Forum också va?


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2008)

If I may,

A shot like this starts with very good lighting. Post doesn't need too much except some dodge/burn to accentuate dimensional qualities. This particular shot used some type of unsharp masking, whether it's the USM filter or high pass sharpening is hard to tell though I'd lean toward the latter if I had to guess. The metallic highlights are the unsharp masking giveaway. Increased contrast is likely a function of this and not simply increasing it in with the brightness/contrast tool.


----------



## surrender (May 26, 2008)

This is a  perfect example of why I LOVE band pictures but it took me a bit to figure out what was happening with zero guy's hand. I couldn't even make out the index finger at first but I felt relieved when I discovered it... for some reason.

I've recently purchased three lights as well and that just makes this photo that much more inspiring!


----------

